# Internet Access On Vizio T.V.'s With Ethernet Cable?



## Timh1111 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi folks! So here's my question...I have 2 Vizio SMART TV's (one a 45" & the other a 55"). I had read online that if I used an Ethernet cable between the routers and the TV's I could access the internet! Is this true? I just bought two cables from Amazon to try it out. Both TV's are currently accessing service VIA WiFi signal. If this can be done, to what extent? Keyboard needed? *Sounds shaky but I'll leave it up to you guys...*


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Most use Wi-Fi but what you've bought should work. Read the set-up instructions in your TV manual.


----------



## Timh1111 (Jan 10, 2015)

Corday said:


> Most use Wi-Fi but what you've bought should work. Read the set-up instructions in your TV manual.


Hey Corday!! Problem is the info I am getting about internet access is from the internet and not confined to just Vizio TV's. Vizio manuals are very basic and don't cover internet access. Only reason I'm buying the Ethernet cables id to see if internet acces is really possible.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Do you have a model number of tv? It could be that you would get better connection using Ethernet than WiFi. Might not actually have a browser to use to search things.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If the smart TV has an Ethernet port, it's almost certainly capable of connecting with Ethernet as well as WiFi. We have four smart TV's here, and three of them are connected using Ethernet, I only used WiFi for one that was in a difficult place to run a cable.


----------



## HavFun (Oct 26, 2009)

Of course internet access is possible. It is possible with Wi-Fi or with Ethernet. It doesn't matter AT ALL. All you need is a BROWSER compatible with your smart TV. Look into your smart TV apps to find an internet browser. It could be the name of the browser you use on your computer, or it could be something different. For example, Silk is a popular browser on smart TVs. But it is not the ONLY browser.
If you do not have an internet browser on your computer, you cannot access the internet. Similarly, if there is no internet browser on your smart TV, you cannot access the internet on your smart TV.
You DO NOT have to have Ethernet. You just have to have a browser. That said, internet will probably respond faster with an Ethernet connection instead of Wi-Fi unless you have VERY fast Wi-Fi. But if you had VERY FAST Wi-Fi you probably would not be asking this question.


----------

